# Carbing Apfelwein With Concentrate



## Paulielow (4/2/12)

Howdy all, I have an apfelwein about 5 weeks into fermentation and am thinking of trying to back sweeten with 400g of lactose and prime with a 250ml bottle of all natural Apple juice concentrate. Has anyone primed cider or wine with Apple juice concentrate? And what was the result I don't want it to fizzy and champagne like. So any thoughts/ suggestions? 

Cheers


----------



## pk.sax (4/2/12)

If you can figure out exactly how many grams of sugar you are adding from the concentrate's label...

I know that the sugar content stated on the Apple Juice bottles is reliable enough, use juice instead of concentrate maybe?


----------



## Paulielow (4/2/12)

There's 154g sugar in the 250ml bottle, I wanted to use concentrate to try and get a little extra apple flavour in it... Cheers


----------

